# USC Thesis Film in Singapore



## Daniel G (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a 2nd/3rd Year Graduate film student from USC, and am returning to Singapore (where I'm from) to shoot my thesis in Summer 2011. 

I'll be doing research in Singapore this July/August (2010) and would love to meet TISCH Asia filmmakers (especially producers and DPs) to talk about ways we can work together.

shoot me an email at dgrove at usc dot edu

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Sahirr (Jul 4, 2010)

hey daniel... I will be joining Tisch Asia this year... i think the best way to get in touch with Tisch Asia students is via facebook groups... a lot of them are quite active on there...


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 6, 2010)

Good advice on the fb groups. Though randomly, I did bump into one at a bar in LA last week. Fortuitous.


----------

